# TWF badge designs



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is a sample of a TWF badge I have had made in house, it is in available in vector file, changes can be made, but they maybe reluctant as i think it is really cool :laugh:

I started a new post as the other seem to get bogged down on the back of Scott's post..


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

That Martin Really is nice.

Think that could be a winner. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

yep thats the one :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have equipment to make these in house 

View attachment 9752


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good idea. will there be badges with flags of other countries


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

vinn said:


> good idea. will there be badges with flags of other countries


I don't think other flags will be necessary, as TWF is established in the UK :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

> good idea. will there be badges with flags of other countries


I would like to point out that that is not the flag of the UK and I for one do not like to see the flag of the UK debased and bastardised in this manner..


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've had my crayons out - And there's not a flag in sight... :tongue:










:rltrlt:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Be nice to have RLT on the hands


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

It was from 1707-1801 :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I hope I have not offended anyone,this is just a Forum badge, that members may want to wear, & hopefully raise a few quid for the forum in the process. A graphic designer has done this in his free time for no fee, but as a favour to me, so let's please keep it friendly.

If you do not like it fair enough, you do not have to wear one. Personally I am proud to be British, & be a member of the Forum, so I will gladly buy one & wear one. If they happen to get made.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

artistmike said:


> vinn said:
> 
> 
> > good idea. will there be badges with flags of other countries
> ...


In which case I want one.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

> It was from 1707-1801 :yes:


It was, but I served in Northern Ireland and friends of mine died there in order to ensure that the Cross of St Patrick stayed on the Union Flag. I do not like to see the Union Flag adulterated like this.



> artistmike said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to point out that that is not the flag of the UK and I for one do not like to see the flag of the UK debased and bastardised in this manner..
> ...


Maybe you do Haggis but I seem to remember the referendum result was that the flag stays like it is, or are you against democracy as well.......


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Roy said:


> I have equipment to make these in house
> 
> View attachment 9752


Get Cracking then. :yes:

Maybe have say four designs so everyone is happy, or is that a silly idea.

As long as it states what it represents I don't see a problem.

Davey P has some nice designs also.

And no fighting boys, its a badge just a badge.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

Roy said:


> I have equipment to make these in house
> 
> View attachment 9752


i would certainly go for that although i do see artistmikes point so maybe a very slight modification?


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree that's it's a nice design, but why can't it have the Union Flag in it's entirety?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

How about this for the badge..

:rltrlt:

& yes, I am being serious - it`s instantly recognisable by members of the forum, not offensive to anyone & fun :biggrin:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

> > A graphic designer has done this in his free time for no fee, but as a favour to me.


I appreciate the effort Martin, as I'm sure we all do, but I don't believe that the flag of this country is something to be adulterated by a designer, purely to satisfy his desire for symmetry. As Lewis says why not use the flag correctly.. If we are going to use it on a watch face ,let's at least be proud of it and do it properly out of respect to the flag and the the forum, of which I'm also proud to be a member...


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

To be honest its not something that i would wear or consider wearing being Welsh now or in the future but if the members go for it so be it . H :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I am sorry I bothered...


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

taffyman said:


> To be honest its not something that i would wear or consider wearing being Welsh now or in the future but if the members go for it so be it . H :thumbsup:


thats a bit silly, i am scottish and would be proud to wear it, even if we had gained independence i would wear it, even if the union split we are still on the same piece of rock



martinzx said:


> I am sorry I bothered...


and you have nothing to be sorry about, its a cool design :thumbsup:


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

I dont see it as being ' adulterated by a designer '

Martinzx did not design the flag in question.

Its how the flag was, in a early part of the UK history...

Any way....im Cornish not English !


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Martin the idea is great its for the forum which is good IMO but i just woulnt wear it myself . No offence mate H


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

> Any way....im Cornish not English !


I'm from Dumnonia myself too,  but I'm more than happy to wear the Union Flag, I see it as an inclusive emblem for those living in the Isles, in a world that seems to be divided more and more daily by hatred and bigotry.

There are plenty in the UK who seek division but though not religious, I see a lot of truth in the maxim :- " Every kingdom divided against itself is brought to desolation; and a house divided against a house falleth "


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

If you want a badge for the forum I think it looks good, as for all this stuff about the flag come on guys get a grip its a flag.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

> its a flag.


It certainly is and for that perhaps just a little respect, it doesn't take a lot of effort.


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry but I just don't get the idea that I or anyone has to respect a flag. You may offer respect to people who fought for what the flag represent but that does not mean you somehow have to believe in what it represents, the two things are very different.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

> Sorry but I just don't get the idea that I or anyone has to respect a flag. You may offer respect to people who fought for what the flag represent but that does not mean you somehow have to believe in what it represents, the two things are very different.


That flag represents a diverse group of small countries that most of us here live in, that gives us a quality of life and freedom that we should consider ourselves immensely lucky to born into and for which many, as can be witnessed by the many refugees trying to get here currently, are prepared to die for.

Maybe some take all that for granted but I've travelled extensively enough in this world to know the value of what we have and for what that flag represents.

Thankfully under it we are free to say what we like, even to ridicule it should you wish, unlike other countries where you might well pay a high price for doing exactly that. I like what that flag represents and all of the countries and people that are unified under it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

i think regardless of political belief or and other belief for that matter, if you are going to do a flag.. do it right, as for not wearing because of where you are from, i think that is just daft IMO of course, there are members on here from around the world that i am sure would be delighted to wear such a pin badge, it is after all in recognition of the watch forum....nothing else


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

artistmike said:


> > Any way....im Cornish not English !
> 
> 
> I'm from Dumnonia myself too,  but I'm more than happy to wear the Union Flag, I see it as an inclusive emblem for those living in the Isles, in a world that seems to be divided more and more daily by hatred and bigotry.
> ...


I noticed you are a local neighbor :thumbsup:

I wont hold it against you the fact you spread your jam and cream different to us Celts...


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

> I wont hold it against you the fact you spread your jam and cream different to us Celts...


And I won't hold it against you that you pinched our Pasty idea... :laugh:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for taking the trouble Martin........................ :thumbsup: Top bloke................ :yes:

I am English, Irish parents, Scottish decedents and I like me holidays in Wales.


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

luckywatch said:


> Thanks for taking the trouble Martin........................ :thumbsup: Top bloke................ :yes:
> 
> I am English, Irish parents, Scottish decedents and I like me holidays in Wales.


You would get a warm welcome in Kernow too you know... :laugh:


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

artistmike said:


> > Sorry but I just don't get the idea that I or anyone has to respect a flag. You may offer respect to people who fought for what the flag represent but that does not mean you somehow have to believe in what it represents, the two things are very different.
> 
> 
> That flag represents a diverse group of small countries that most of us here live in, that gives us a quality of life and freedom that we should consider ourselves immensely lucky to born into and for which many, as can be witnessed by the many refugees trying to get here currently, are prepared to die for.
> ...


I dont want toget into the politics of the flag and what it represents to me . So let's just agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow. It's a darn graphically designed button. So many twisted panties. I couldn't care less that it is not entirely accurate. If I care that much about the union Jack then I'll go buy one.

Great job Martin  works for me  not that I wear any buttons or whatnot

Given we are getting all personal opinions though, I like this better than the real flag. The real flag now represents little more than state terrorism and warmongering imo. Represents nothing but evil. I can't respect that. I can respect a set of colours reminding me of the origin of this forum though.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I find it offensive that it only says 10am/pm I live in a multitime world and do not think it is right to not represent all time periods.

Also I think it offends Islam, but then again everything does.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> I find it offensive that it only says 10am/pm I live in a multitime world and do not think it is right to not represent all time periods.
> 
> Also I think it offends Islam, but then again everything does.


 :laugh:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the look martinzx, cheers for making the effort. It doesn't offend me as it is, but if people feel strongly about it is it not possible to do the "full flag" as it were, with Roy's available kit? As a pin badge and a bit of fun for members its a good design.

cheers

jamie


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Blimey, I'm glad I only used coloured circles on my version :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Blimey, I'm glad I only used coloured circles on my version :laugh:


circles don't exist in my religion and i am offended that you should expect me to be a heathenous non square :nono:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bruce said we all live on the same piece of rock, but remember Bruce, Mach and I know where the keys are to the diggers ready in storage to dig the trench across the Border :thumbsup: as and when!

I quite like the daft wee badge, and would buy one as an investment, it'll become a collectors item to go with your RLT watches when you sell :swoon: them on the bay.

I find it vaguely amusing that those in (insert name of choice) - that funny foreign country - take a Union Flag and burn, spit, or whatever it in an attempt to annoy us on the telly news, it's only a bit of material FGS? Of course, most of them get annoyed if *we* even slightly mention their prophet - -


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

mel said:


> Bruce said we all live on the same piece of rock, but remember Bruce, Mach and I know where the keys are to the diggers ready in storage to dig the trench across the Border :thumbsup: as and when!
> 
> I quite like the daft wee badge, and would buy one as an investment, it'll become a collectors item to go with your RLT watches when you sell :swoon: them on the bay.
> 
> I find it vaguely amusing that those in (insert name of choice) - that funny foreign country - take a Union Flag and burn, spit, or whatever it in an attempt to annoy us on the telly news, it's only a bit of material FGS? Of course, most of them get annoyed if *we* even slightly mention their prophet - -


i thought were building a sodding wall ? i`ve been buying and storing bricks for years as well :angry:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Littlelegs said:


> I like the look martinzx, cheers for making the effort. It doesn't offend me as it is, but if people feel strongly about it is it not possible to do the "full flag" as it were, with Roy's available kit? As a pin badge and a bit of fun for members its a good design.
> 
> cheers
> 
> jamie


but then I'd be offended 

Youll never plplease everyone.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

artistmike said:


> ColdZero said:
> 
> 
> > It was from 1707-1801 :yes:
> ...


I like the fact that the saltire is shown, the cross of St George should be shown with pride, democracy is a good thing on paper.

Excellent idea.



mel said:


> Bruce said we all live on the same piece of rock, but remember Bruce, Mach and I know where the keys are to the diggers ready in storage to dig the trench across the Border :thumbsup: as and when!
> 
> I quite like the daft wee badge, and would buy one as an investment, it'll become a collectors item to go with your RLT watches when you sell :swoon: them on the bay.
> 
> I find it vaguely amusing that those in (insert name of choice) - that funny foreign country - take a Union Flag and burn, spit, or whatever it in an attempt to annoy us on the telly news, it's only a bit of material FGS? Of course, most of them get annoyed if *we* even slightly mention their prophet - -


Don't mention Bond for ### sake.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Haggis said:


> Don't mention Bond for ### sake.


Brooke? or the other one?


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

SBryantgb said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mention Bond for ### sake.
> ...


You mean Big Mel?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Ah me thinks you meant are very own Mr Bond..


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Not even going to get involved in this one :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Haggis said:


> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> > Haggis said:
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Redmonds said:


> Not even going to get involved in this one :biggrin:


Wisdom comes with age, :notworthy:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Haggis said:


> Redmonds said:
> 
> 
> > Not even going to get involved in this one :biggrin:
> ...


he's only 12 and not at big school yet .

ditch the flag on the bodge and just have a rectumgle with WTF on .


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

That's the gemme Bruce, we'll do both, the trench will be the founds of the wall if we do it right :whistling:

and Commander, I'm afraid i have to tell them your real first name is "Basildon" and you have a Black Belt in Origami :yes:

A google will find your exploits for those too young to know!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said we all live on the same piece of rock, but remember Bruce, Mach and I know where the keys are to the diggers ready in storage to dig the trench across the Border :thumbsup: as and when!
> ...


I guess we'll have two walls and two ditches then, we Angles have been planning too. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

Stan said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


everyone thinks Hadrian built the first one, but it was actually wee Malky fae Govan :biggrin:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


Audrey from Carlisle made the bricks. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m softening in my old age - I don`t mind the Angles, Saxons or Jutes









As for the fecking Normans - well, that`s a completely different matter







:laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As for the fecking Normans - well, that`s a completely different matter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going to argue. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m softening in my old age - I don`t mind the Angles, Saxons or Jutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad memories from back then? :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`m softening in my old age - I don`t mind the Angles, Saxons or Jutes
> ...


Don't get me started, Duke William subjugated one of the most advanced and best educated nations in Europe, replaced its "valid" Church with his version and then proceeded to subjugate the other nations of these isles in any manner available. Under the name of the English (which he wasn't), get it?

Only to find himself expelled from his homeland, eventually.

I'm English, our flag is incorporated into the Union Flag.

I have no problem with that in any way. :wink:


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Haggis said:


> Redmonds said:
> 
> 
> > Not even going to get involved in this one :biggrin:
> ...





mcb2007 said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > Redmonds said:
> ...


Clearly maturity doesn't come with age either


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy thinks a badge is not a bad idea, he has the ability to make one, it seems.

Let's trust him to design one, he hasn't done too poorly with his watch designs. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2015)

Stan said:


> Roy thinks a badge is not a bad idea, he has the ability to make one, it seems.
> 
> Let's trust him to design one, he hasn't done too poorly with his watch designs. :wink:


that is the most sensible comment so far, after all its his forum :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I do think, irrespective of what design gets the final nod, that as per Davey's designs, the forum web address needs to be included.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Caller said:


> I do think, irrespective of what design gets the final nod, that as per Davey's designs, the forum web address needs to be included.


I'm not particularly concerned what direction the design takes, providing it isn't One Direction, but just how large will the badge be to allow someone to read the web address at a distance exceeding three inches?

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> Caller said:
> 
> 
> > I do think, irrespective of what design gets the final nod, that as per Davey's designs, the forum web address needs to be included.
> ...


exactly, its not meant to be a mini bill board, its a members pin badge so we can all recognise each other and nod at each other with smug grins and feel superior to the rest of mankind :yes:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Ooh, what about personalised ones with your forum avatar with the RLT logo underneath? A bit more expensive though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

lewjamben said:


> Ooh, what about personalised ones with your forum avatar with the RLT logo underneath? A bit more expensive though.


oh yeh? what would i look like with a ferret on mine? :laugh: if i peed myself i could smell like one too


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

I do not care what this **** is about, I would buy one to help the tick tock of this forum.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Stan said:


> Roy thinks a badge is not a bad idea, he has the ability to make one, it seems.
> 
> Let's trust him to design one, he hasn't done too poorly with his watch designs. :wink:


What he said...


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Roy said:


> I have equipment to make these in house
> 
> View attachment 9752


great effort Martin,thank you.

Roy,would these be plastic or metal?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I have equipment to make these in house
> ...


they would be metal.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Roy said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


Yes please 

Cheers Martin


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Bruce said:


> lewjamben said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh, what about personalised ones with your forum avatar with the RLT logo underneath? A bit more expensive though.
> ...


Ferret? I always thought it was a raccoon :laugh:

So what have you got against Raccoons then ? :aggressive:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Redmonds said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > Redmonds said:
> ...


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Martin

You have done a great job there IMO. I for one will be happy to purchase one of these if they get produced.

David


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Fair points made above about the size of the badge and space for the web address. :notworthy:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

It'll no matter anyway. Pretty soon we'll all be slaves under a black & white flag. 

Can I get a black & white version in advance so that I'm ahead of the game?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

Trigger said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Trigger said:


> It'll no matter anyway. Pretty soon we'll all be slaves under a black & white flag.
> 
> Can I get a black & white version in advance so that I'm ahead of the game?


you'll be a head in the game :king: chop chop


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

> It'll no matter anyway. Pretty soon we'll all be slaves under a black & white flag.


Oh I don't think the Cornish are going to take over the whole UK quite yet... :biggrin:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Bruce said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > handlehall said:
> ...


so, Cyril Sneer was right then!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

Trigger said:


> handlehall said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Redmonds said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > Redmonds said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Haggis said:


> Redmonds said:
> 
> 
> > Haggis said:
> ...


Yeah, you are a joke mate


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

How about something a little more subtle with the forum members name on it ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

Roy said:


> How about something a little more subtle with the forum members name on it ?
> View attachment 9753


i think that would look great without the members name..just the watch forum, plus you would then find out my name is Brenda :laugh:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Doing it without the members name would be a lot quicker and easier,


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Roy said:


> Doing it without the members name would be a lot quicker and easier,


it's plain it's simple it's looks good seems to tick the boxes :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

Roy said:


> Doing it without the members name would be a lot quicker and easier,


i really like it, it says all it needs to IMO


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

In forum colours :


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

:sadwalk:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

luckywatch said:


> :sadwalk:


Okay 

One last idea before I see what other people can come up with


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

why not hold a poll, have a few choices and we can vote, then there is no more discussions, most votes wins. this could go on for ever other wise. :yes:



Roy said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > :sadwalk:
> ...


thats pretty cool actually :thumbsup:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Redmonds said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > Redmonds said:
> ...


go feed a tramp


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Roy said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


nearly there I think...it looks a little empty under the 12. Squeeze RLT to n?or at risk if stirring the gang.union flag?


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Roy said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > :sadwalk:
> ...


I like this, or back to Mach's previous suggestion of the RLT dial in the previous thread - was it an RLT4? A poll might be a good idea...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

Badcrumble said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


yep....majority rules :thumbsup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Bruce said:


> Badcrumble said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


I wouldn't make too many......................... :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

SBryantgb said:


>


I could live with that, how could it offend anyone?

Err, forget I said that. :wink:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Stan said:


> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I'm offended that you changed your mind.......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

SBryantgb said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > SBryantgb said:
> ...


I still like it, dunner worry lad. I'm pretty easy going. :wink:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

>


Why did we not think of this sooner? Definitely gets my vote.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Perhaps keep the indices around the edge










And balance out the lettering better than I have.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

SBryantgb said:


> Perhaps keep the indices around the edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, the font looks okay. :wink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SBryantgb said:


> Perhaps keep the indices around the edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

this is scary ...people are agreeing :scared: :laugh:

it does look good though


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

> this is scary ...people are agreeing :scared: :laugh:
> 
> it does look good though


Woohoo!

I like the indices too.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

My brief was,

1 we are not secret society

2 so members can recognise another member

3 something that may invoke non members to comment, and perhaps strike up a conversation

4 to offend as many people as possible

3 out of 4 isn't bad


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> this is scary ...people are agreeing :scared: :laugh:
> 
> it does look good though


Indeed it does, some won't agree, that's a given. :wink:

I hate myself for posting the last part of that sentence. :laugh:

Let's keep this forum about watches, not an old dream that a confused pensioner is hanging on to.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2015)

Stan said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > this is scary ...people are agreeing :scared: :laugh:
> ...


agreed, but not just about watches, a bit good old common decency too, it costs nothing :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


there is nothing common about my decency, my courtesy is another matter though :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,
William


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Could a design be printed on a nato strap?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Mart said:


> Could a design be printed on a nato strap?


Last company I contacted wanted a minimum order of 200................. :swoon:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Great design it works for me :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Watch forum badge resurrection.

just looking at the thread for the watch fair....wouldn't it be much easier to recognise a badge??

Roy says in earlier post he can make them,just to agree on a non contentious design.

Onwards TWF


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Watch forum badge resurrection.
> 
> just looking at the thread for the watch fair....wouldn't it be much easier to recognise a badge??
> 
> ...


 it would be great to get this done, i wonder if the ones who complained about the union jack would complain if TWF was American and it was to have the USA flag?

so what about this:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

No chance, should be this one.......


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


>


 I would buy a badge like this and I think they would make great cufflinks as well .


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

artistmike said:


> No chance, should be this one.......


 that would be really cool..........people would fear us :yes:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

artistmike said:


> No chance, should be this one.......


 I'm more a hand of nod kinda guy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I would buy a badge like this and I think they would make great cufflinks as well .


 seriously though, this would be good :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,
William


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Bruce said:


> seriously though, this would be good :yes:


 Would it be possible to create a vote thread that members can simply click yes or no ?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


>


 Let have a vote all in favour add your name

(iceblue)


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Would it be possible to create a vote thread that members can simply click yes or no ?


 feel free :thumbsup: but i think we have been there already and it didn't go too well..i think :wacko:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Its back again..... I think Roy was hoping we would all forget about this one :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Its back again..... I think Roy was hoping we would all forget about this one :yes:


 :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> feel free :thumbsup: but i think we have been there already and it didn't go too well..i think :wacko:


 It went very well I won!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> It went very well I won!!!!


 with what exactly ?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> with what exactly ?


 Lots of approval :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Lots of approval :tongue:


 huh........talks cheap :watch:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> huh........talks cheap :watch:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

To save any more arguments I will decide on how these will be and offer them to members that want them for just the price of the postage or maybe a small donation, unless all 35,000 members want one then will have to alter the price structure 

Will have something to show you next week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

Roy said:


> To save any more arguments I will decide on how these will be and offer them to members that want them for just the price of the postage or maybe a small donation, unless all 35,000 members want one then will have to alter the price structure
> 
> Will have something to show you next week.


 excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Roy said:


> To save any more arguments I will decide on how these will be and offer them to members that want them for just the price of the postage or maybe a small donation, unless all 35,000 members want one then will have to alter the price structure
> 
> Will have something to show you next week.


 I look forward to it.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Well done Roy


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Excited :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> Well done Roy


 I agree and also look forward to seeing the product.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Moi aussi......


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hands up all those who don't have shirt cuffs that can take cufflinks? :laugh:

Look forward to seeing the finished results - -


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Bruce said:


> exactly, its not meant to be a mini bill board, its a members pin badge so we can all recognise each other and nod at each other with smug grins and feel superior to the rest of mankind :yes:


 I already feel superior to the rest of mankind and I nod with a smug grin at complete strangers too :rofl:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> To save any more arguments I will decide on how these will be and offer them to members that want them for just the price of the postage or maybe a small donation, unless all 35,000 members want one then will have to alter the price structure
> 
> Will have something to show you next week.


 I remember ordering the original RLT6 before I'd seen it. :wink:

I still have it and it's had a new 397 put into it today. :yes:

The design by committee approach is never successful IMHHO, I've trusted your judgement up to now.

I don't know why I'm sucking up to you, it's not like you ever paid me. :laugh:

I'm sure you'll some up with summat decent, owd lad.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have not taken this very seriously since the beginning. We'll end up with what we do. I will be amused perversely if we end up with a winged unicorn humping a screaming spider with Cyrillic neon lettering though. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> I have not taken this very seriously since the beginning. We'll end up with what do. I will be amused perversely if we end up with a winged unicorn humping a screaming spider with Cyrillic neon lettering though. :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William


 i was hoping for something a bit more extreme than that :laugh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I have not taken this very seriously since the beginning. We'll end up with what do. I will be amused perversely if we end up with a winged unicorn humping a screaming spider with Cyrillic neon lettering though. :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William


 You are assuming Delenn is no longer with us?



Bruce said:


> i was hoping for something a bit more extreme than that :laugh:


 :laugh:



Bruce said:


> i was hoping for something a bit more extreme than that :laugh:


 Fecking post merge, the moment was lost. :angry: :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> You are assuming Delenn is no longer with us?
> 
> :laugh:


 I never assume, or do I always assume? Whatever it is, I'm sure it is boneheaded. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I never assume, or do I always assume? Whatever it is, I'm sure it is boneheaded. :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William


 :wink:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm really struggling on these, the area I have to work with is only 1.8cm so the design has to be really simple. If anyone wants to have a go then please do but PM me the image and then I can pick something


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I can't remember what the shape is supposed to be.

Later,
William


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I can't remember what the shape is supposed to be.
> 
> Later,
> William


 It will be round.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Roy said:


> I'm really struggling on these, the area I have to work with is only 1.8cm so the design has to be really simple. If anyone wants to have a go then please do but PM me the image and then I can pick something


 How about a blue background ( same colour as RLT) with markers at 12,3,6, and 9 ........ and a small TWF in the middle ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

RWP said:


> How about a blue background ( same colour as RLT) with markers at 12,3,6, and 9 ........ and a small TWF in the middle ?


 sounds good Rog, but go back to page one and work your way through, its hilarious..no body can agree :biggrin:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bruce said:


> sounds good Rog, but go back to page one and work your way through, its hilarious..no body can agree :biggrin:


 Maybe it should be WTF if nobody can agree :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

RWP said:


> Maybe it should be WTF if nobody can agree :laugh:


 :laugh: good one Rog :thumbsup:

i am sure there has been a few of them

still laughing :laugh:

just wanted to add that i would buy THAT badge :biggrin:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> :laugh: good one Rog :thumbsup:
> 
> i am sure there has been a few of them
> 
> ...


 So your not a badge snob then?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> So your not a badge snob then?


 eh? no :biggrin:


----------

